# bolt on?



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

i've searched but didn't find so i'm asking are the se-r sideskirts on the b14 bolt on? if u it would fit on all b14s right? don't yell at me... lol


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

not really bolt on due to the fact that you have to drill holes to set the screws. its really not that hard, you just need the mounting parts and a friend to position the skirst.. but you have to make sure you get the 200sx and not the sentra skirts


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i put mine on using only 2 screws per side and double sided tape. i had all the hardware, but the tape was easier. they have been on that way for 3 years so far.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Katana200sx said:


> i put mine on using only 2 screws per side and double sided tape. i had all the hardware, but the tape was easier. they have been on that way for 3 years so far.


hah, you should work for GM, cuz that is exactly what they do.. i should know cuz one of my moms panels on her car just popped off.


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

Katana200sx said:


> i put mine on using only 2 screws per side and double sided tape. i had all the hardware, but the tape was easier. they have been on that way for 3 years so far.


does it fit pretty well? or is there like some kind of gap? do u have any pix of it that i can see?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

teovietg said:


> does it fit pretty well? or is there like some kind of gap? do u have any pix of it that i can see?


i have seen pics and the fitted pretty well.. as long as the skirts aren't warped or messed up, then they should sit cleanly. i know mine did


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

teovietg said:


> i've searched but didn't find so i'm asking are the se-r sideskirts on the b14 bolt on? if u it would fit on all b14s right? don't yell at me... lol


This might help a little


http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december01/bodypros.shtml


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

myoung said:


> This might help a little
> 
> 
> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december01/bodypros.shtml


i don't see nuthing just a bunch of words...


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

wait wait before you put on your side skirts do what I did. Go get yourself some Epoxy and just strong as hell glue the strongest you can find. Get another friend and epoxy the hell out of it top to bottom put some on your car and some on the side skirts. Put it on and you and your friend sit there and push on it and put it in place make sure you do it right the first time though because it'll be nearly impossible to move around when its on. Put some epoxy on the back and the front of the car where the flaps are. I did this and my side skirts are stuck on sssoo well. There actually stuck on too well I want to replace my fenders and I can't now lol. Do that I've ran over many curbs and bottomed out and they havn't moved an inch. Don't use double sided sticky tape the epoxy is so much better. the epoxy is like 10 bucks at walmart. After your done wait for it to completely dry and sand the thing down completely and it'll look flawless trust me. You won't have any gaps or anything but make sure you ad your friend find a comftorable position when your pushing in on the side skirts because you'll have to sit there for about 10-15 minutes. What we did is after pushing in for 10 minutes we leaned huge logs against it for about an HR and than sanded the next day and it looks perfect do that. You don't want to use screws and double sided tape PLZ don't lol your side skirts will fall off after a few curbs.


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

by the way when I mean tons I mean alot we used a huge tube of it on each side so use ALOT because you can always sand it off but be careful not to get too much all over your car like I did it honestly took me a half a days worth of sanding to get all of the stick sh1t off.


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

pictures??? =) cuz seeing is believeing haha


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

I knew you we're gonna ask that no lol actually my car is in the impound right now lol read my other post. But yeah man hoenstly do that I've seen sssoo many peoples side skirts falling off and people do such a shitty job with their body kits its ridiculous I hate when people spend 600 dollars on a body kit and do a half ass job installing it. You can't even trust a proffesional place to do it right my friend allens sentra his back bumper fell off after he got it put in like 2 weeks later. Just look up information on EPOXY ask around at home depot they'll tell you how strong that stuff is they'll tell you for a fact it'll be strong enough to hold on. You have no idea how many curbs and roads iv ran off of. I just moved to colorado springs and I don't know the roads and they dip ALOT in colorado because of the mountains and it hasn't moved at all. I mean it's up to you I'm not saying double sided sticky tape won't work but I know it's not a permenant solution my way I KNOW it won't come off becase I need it off to put on my new fenders and I can't lol


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

this is how strong it is put on there. I'm actually TRYING to take it off right now. It would take so much sanding and just so many hours of work I decided to get the z3 inserts instead of the whole fender. Thats how good it's on there It's be alot easier to just replace the fender but I can't lol


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

haha dude that sux i'll probably end up doing wat u did... but thanx for the heads up haha cuz i was gonna get new fenders too =) got me some s14 sidemarkers hehe so thanx for the heads up but then i don't know where i can get the ser side skirts here though... can't find anything for my car in diego everyone here rolls in a honda so if anyone know where i can get some tell me yo


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

try bodykits.com I'm not sure but I'm pretty sure they're located in san diego and they sell the kits really cheap and they're good quality yeah I'm glad I could help i wish someody had told me that lol I'm over here trying to pry off my side skirts but it's not going to work lol


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

haha that really sux dude good luck and thanx u


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

whoo.. dont you appoxi... use 3m double sided tape cuz if you want to get it off, the 3m tape will be easier. appoxi will just leave a mess..


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> whoo.. dont you appoxi... use 3m double sided tape cuz if you want to get it off, the 3m tape will be easier. appoxi will just leave a mess..


TO THEY HAVE THE CLIP THAT SITS IN PLACE WHERE THE MUD GUARD IS AT I WOULD JUST BOLT THEM ON THERE AND THEN DOUBLE SIDE STICKY TAPE THEM ON


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i self mounted mine with screws and washers, a ghetto job but the sat nicely.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Sentra tuner your very right thats how i did mine i used urethane glue and me and a friend had to sit there for 15 minutes holding it on but man does it stick and thiers absolutely no gaps at all i love the way it worked and they dont move the least bit...I need to get some pics of my car since ive done all this work check the member rides for pics in the next couple days... :thumbup:


----------

